# Milwaukee MA957 Set Up



## st.stephen (Feb 28, 2010)

The instructions basically say not to use the needle valve and adjust with the main regulator control. 

I've read quite a bit here and am not sure how to proceed, anyone with any recent experience with setting this regulator? 
Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Hey Stephen this is what I did now the needle valve works great.

Turn the tank off and take the regulator off the tank. Take the bubble counter off the regulator needle valve. Open the needle valve all the way open by turning the knob counter-clockwise until it stops.
Use a 1/16” drill and go through the top hole of the needle valve and drill through the base of that hole until you feel the drill pass through into the main chamber. Drill time is only about 2 seconds at full drill speed. Turn the regulator over and tap the needle valve on a table to knock out the drill filings. Remount the regulator. Note: If 1/16” drill is not available then go to next size which is a 5/64” drill bit.


----------



## st.stephen (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on the needle valve, I did read about that here and on the milwaukee site. 
Thanks again,
stephen


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

st.stephen said:


> The instructions basically say not to use the needle valve and adjust with the main regulator control.
> 
> I've read quite a bit here and am not sure how to proceed, anyone with any recent experience with setting this regulator?
> Thanks,
> Stephen


Generally you use the control knob to get a good working pressure going and then you will fine tune with the needle valve. Make sure the control knob is loosened before opening the tank. If you follow the directions you should be fine.

http://www.milwaukeetesters.com/pdf/MA957%20Regulator%20Set%20Up%20Procedure.pdf

I have several of these regulators and never had to do what Heinken described, but it sounds like it worked for him.


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> I have several of these regulators and never had to do what Heinken described, but it sounds like it worked for him.


I use one as well, and have never needed a drill. I can just about get a working bubble count using the primary valve. Use the needle valve for fine tuning.

Also, something they don't mention, check the bubble flow every hour for the first few hours and every day or so. Once you initially open the main valve, you build up pressure before the needle valve. This creates a misleading flow rate when you open the needle valve and see steady bubbles. When the between the main valve and needle valve equalize, the flow drops considerably and remain at the reduced rate. Just make sure to check it several times each time you completely shut of the main valve.


----------

